# Fun show in Salem



## jhill62 (Dec 30, 2007)

Anybody going to the show this weekend at the Salem Civic Center. If not, has anybody been to that one? Reviews? Is it worth a 2 hour drive? TIA!:smt1099 (By the way, it is the CE show if that makes a difference) www.cegunshows.com


----------

